# Topics > Sport > Multi-sport robot event, robot competition >  WIRED’s Gadget Challenge

## Airicist

WIRED

youtube.com/wired

----------


## Airicist

Hand Vacuum Showdown - WIRED’s Gadget Challenge 

Published on Nov 20, 2014




> Erik and Justin test out the most stylish gadgets available at this year’s WIRED Store. See what happens when the two get their hands on a Dyson handheld vacuum, the Ballo stool (a sleeker update to the balance ball chair), and a modern, Bluetooth-controlled gramophone.

----------


## Airicist

Mind-Controlled Helicopters - WIRED’s Gadget Challenge 

Published on Nov 26, 2014




> What happens when you take hi-tech toys and put them into overdrive? Find out, as Justin and Erik test out a brain-controlled helicopter, littleBits circuit modules, and a wheeling app-controlled robot called Ollie.

----------

